# Hey Strawwalker, Check This Out!



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I was at my granddads today and he had himself a canopy on his tractor that's right up your alley. Not only that but it was sporting some ******* air! Farmer ingenuity at its finest!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Good stuff I like the forced air system!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I real ******* would have used extension cords, not a inverter. I do like the C claps.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

A man gotta do what a man gotta do!!!!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

There ya go... tell him good work and do a write-up for Farm Show magazine!

Later! OL J R


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Where's the Alabama chrome? (Duct tape)


----------

